# How to: Turn a simple pony tail into classic bun



## daer0n (Mar 19, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 22, 2007)

She looks very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but if I teased my hair like that, I'd like look like a crazy woman, lol I love that hair pin


----------



## daer0n (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 23, 2007)

I do just that nearly everyday for work!!!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 23, 2007)

Is it supposed to look like a kindergartener did it??? But I like it though, I just think it should be a little neater! Am I weird?


----------



## teleigh (Mar 23, 2007)

I love this! I like my hair to look kind of messy.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 23, 2007)

Totally cute-- never thought to tease my hair before bunning it


----------



## ling07 (Mar 23, 2007)

he makes it look so easy


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 23, 2007)

it makes it thicker and it stays in waaaay better!!!


----------

